# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Pelvicachromis taeniatus Moliwe

## apistoworld(HK)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus Moliwe

----------


## trident

superb photography and super beautiful fish

----------


## Cacatuoides

NIce Moliwe sub-variant....I will think that the Dehane variant is more colorful  :Grin:  nice pair you've got

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

interesting fish! very elegant-looking.

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

Mind anybody telling me what are the water parameters and tank setup for this Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Moliwe" ... thinking of getting them soon.

Thanks.

----------


## Cacatuoides

They are found in soft water regions of west africa, about PH 5-6....
Tank with gravel or soil-like substrate like ADA Aquasoil is suitable as they tend to do a little burrowing, not so destructive as to uproot plants....
Windelov, nanas or java fern is appropriate to put in the tank.....

----------


## apistoworld(HK)

> Mind anybody telling me what are the water parameters and tank setup for this Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Moliwe" ... thinking of getting them soon.
> 
> Thanks.


it is very easy to keep that fish :
tank : 40 CM for a pair
temp : 22 ~ 28 degree
ph : 5.5 ~ 7.5
food : any 
adult size : 8 CM

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

Have just booked a _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_ "Kienke" as well for next week. Are the conditions similar for them?

Thanks again.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Yes. The conditions are similar for the various sub-species.
Do you mind pm-ing where you order them from?

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

Thanks ... Sorry i don't have enough postings to be eligible for "PM" yet.I don't think i'm allowed to post the lfs shop name in KL here ..... Hint: But the entrance to the shop is "slippery" and there are many "little" kids who bought some "sucker" fish.Hope that helps ...  :Grin:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I don't think there are any restrictions on posting of LFS names. Moderators do correct me if i'm wrong. :Opps:

----------


## benny

If this is not a commercial advertisement from Apistoworld, then it's ok to post names of other shops that carry this specimen. If it is an advertisement, it's only polite not to do so.

In this case, it's fine as it's in the Cichlids discussion sub forum.

Cheers,

p.s. By the way, trying to be 'smart' like in post #10 doesn't get you very far in AQ. If you want to say it, just say it. If it's not suitable, the team will tidy up the thread for you anyway. Nothing to worry about.

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

> If this is not a commercial advertisement from Apistoworld, then it's ok to post names of other shops that carry this specimen. If it is an advertisement, it's only polite not to do so.
> 
> In this case, it's fine as it's in the Cichlids discussion sub forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> p.s. By the way, trying to be 'smart' like in post #10 doesn't get you very far in AQ. If you want to say it, just say it. If it's not suitable, the team will tidy up the thread for you anyway. Nothing to worry about.


My apologies to all ... I will be careful with my posting(s). :Knockout:

----------


## mavarick

What the different between Pelvicachromis and apistogramma?

How does apistos and pelvicachromis size growth differs?

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

Correct me if i'm wrong ... Based on locality,Apisto comes from South America and the pelvicachromis is from West Africa ...  :Smile:

----------


## stephen chung

Looks like I am going to be very broke this trip to HK...Hopefully guys from apistoworld will send a limo to pick me from the airport and to their shop,,,haahahahaha

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

Hi ... Since this is my first try with Dwart Cichlids ... anybody can shed some light on what kind of disease that they are prone to? Just want to have some extra knowledge before i venture further in this collection.

My kids like the color of the "moliwe" ... told me the fish looks like a plastic fish because of the striking color. :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Pelvicachromis is a very nice and colorful dwarf cichlid that is suitable for novices....just keep the water PH low around 6 or below, food like frozen brine shrimp or cichlid pellets are fine....once you get them to feed, they should be happy in your tank...they will sustain normal diseases similar to other dwarf cichlids, sunken stomach/internal bacteria, etc....

So far, the pelvicachromis that I have kept before lived well and did not die on me  :Wink:

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

Thanks that info really helps ... By the way ... kept and bred Kribensis ... Always end up with one of the pair killing the other after spawning.Just trying to be cautious ... Will the same thing happen with the _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_ "Kienke" and "Moliwe"?

Regarding the sunken belly and internal bacteria ... Can you recommend any medication?Most of my other fishes i keep ... if infected with velvet or white spot ... i usually dip them in concentrated salt solution for 10 to 30 second depending on the size and species.Can the P.taeniatus take this kind of treatment? :Confused:

----------


## Cacatuoides

My pairs weren't that aggressive during spwaning, both take turns to care for the fries....
conditions are the same for most variants of Pelvicachromis taeniatus...it does not differ from each variant...

I'm using 'miracle baby' No. 4 for treatment of internal bacteria....(if i remember correctly)
not sure of their tolerance towards salt treatment, especially concentrated ones  :Wink:

----------


## edinjapan

> Have just booked a _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_ "Kienke" as well for next week. Are the conditions similar for them?
> 
> Thanks again.


Picked up a nice sized pair of these fish from my LFS here in Tokyo. They specialize in cichlids. Lots of displaying and other action but they haven't gotten down to spawning. By comparison my B pallifina which share the other half of the tank (partitioned BTW) have been busy and the male is carrying eggs. Water is 28ºC pH is 5.8 feed with shrimp FD & live, live scuds, snails, FD worms, flake foods and cichlid mix. Tank is 180cm long, heavily planted, lots of caves and driftwood.

How can I get them to breed?
Does anybody have P sacrimontis and P sp Blue Fin?

----------

